# Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader



## plaGGy (19. Januar 2014)

*Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Hallo Dragonborns!

Wie ich gestern erst auf Reddit und dann verlinkt im ENB-Forum gelesen habe hat Nutzer sheson einen neuen MemoryPatch geschrieben.
Der wird über den SKSE-Loader geladen und erweitert den ersten Block Speicher den Skyrim nutzt (hier von 256 auf 512, es sollte jedoch noch mehr möglich sein).
Dadurch verringern sich drastisch diverse InfiniteLoadingScreens und CTDs bei hohen ugrids. Es scheint einfach die meisten Probleme beim Speicherüberlauf zu reduzieren.

Nutzerberichten zu folgen können die Leute nun ugrids 15 und mehr laden (natürlich nur für Screenshots )

Wen es interessiert, der sollte sich den Post im ENB-Forum gut durchlesen.
Hier zu finden
Sind einfach zuviele technische Dinge die dort angesprochen werden. Es sollte sich jeder informieren was dort genau passiert.

*Edit*: Da das ENBSeries-Forum vorläufig down ist, hier ein Link auf die Mainpage mit dem Originalpost:

Zugehöriger Reddit-Thread mit DL-Link für die neue .dll File für Leute die es nicht selbst per Compiler machen wollen oder können:
CTD/Freeze memory fixes, this guy pretty much figured out how to fix Skyrim FINALLY. : skyrimmods

Um herauszufinden ob der Patch geladen wurden:

"You can tell if it's loaded by checking the skse_steam_loader.log file (originally located in mygames/skyrim/skse/) and look for the line "Sheson took your first born in exchange for more memory""

Nur als Hinweis - das ganze ist natürlich ein kleiner/großer Eingriff in die Art wie das System mit Skyrim umgeht.. Derzeit scheint er bei der überwiegenden Anzahl der Nutzer zu funktionieren. Das ganze ist natürlich noch in der Testphase und extrem inoffiziell. Aber hey... wir übertakten ja auch unsere Hardware trotz aller Warnungen 

Nutzung natürlich auf eigenen Gefahr, ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für explodierte oder von Aliens entführte Computer.
Backups von Savegames und den SKSE-Dateien sollten sowieso gemacht werden.

Meine Meinung dazu: Ich konnte es noch nicht testen aber nach den ersten Nutzerberichten auf Reddit und vor allem im Forum scheint es zu funktionieren.
Wäre natürlich ein Geschenk für Screenshot-Modder, Leute mit vielen Mods und Speicherüberlaufproblemen, Leuten mit ILS-Problemen und Spielern die gerne mal mehr Ugrids testen würden.

Quellen: Reddit und offizielles ENBSeries-Forum; Links sind in der News.
Cross-Post von mir aus dem TES-Unterforum von PCGH.


----------



## Nuallan (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Das fehlte grade noch, natürlich im positiven Sinne. 

Der Memory Manager von ENB hat zwar schon die wichtigsten Sachen wie die 3,1GB-Grenze gefixt, aber mehr kann nie schaden.
Mein System z.B. würde uGrids 9 locker packen was die Fps angeht, nur sind die Ladezeiten dann einfach krank. Hoffe das ändert was daran. Werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Haxti (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Werde das dann kommende Woche auch mal testen, wobei die CTDs sehr selten waren, trotz uGrids.. auf 9. Aber ich hatte bis dato auch kaum Mods drauf. Ich dachte es gab von Bethesda selbst schon ein Update, das PAE aktiviert?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Ein Multicore Patche würde dem spiel mal gut tuen ^^


----------



## VikingGe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Ich hab eigentlich keine große Lust, mit SKSE rumzufummeln, bin froh, dass ENB läuft. Aber - uGridsToLoad=15? What? Mein Spiel schafft nicht einmal 7, ohne dass es nach einer 360°-Kameradrehung mehr als 4GB RAM will und stumpf abstürzt. Mit 9 lädt das Spiel nicht einmal mehr mein Savegame. Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde, weil das doch gewaltig was bringt, optisch - aber so muss ich mich wohl mit dem Skyrim Distance Overhaul begnügen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ein Multicore Patche würde dem spiel mal gut tuen ^^


 
komisch, bei nutz skyrim alle 4 kerne meines 2700k gleichmässig aus, wovon redest du denn? selbst mit diversen bürgerkriegs mods udn damit wirklich riesigen schlachten um burgen und städte, oder die final schlacht in falskaar habe ich luschige 50-75% auslastung über alle kerne und mein i7 läuft grade auf 3.5ghz ohne turbo..(offset -130MV, wozu strom verbraten wenn man es nicht braucht^^)

die ram grenze mit dem loading screen ctd war so die letzte hürde, wobei der fix schon seit 3-4 monaten draußen ist(nexus anyone?).
ugrids höher als 5 geht auch nur schwer mit viel texturmods, da würde nur ein dx10/11 patch helfen(reine utopie) da dann nicht mehr der textur buffer im system ram und gk ram redundant geführt werden müsste(dx9 begründung=alt-tap fähigkeit)
also solange man auf texturmods, smim und aa verzichten kann läd er easy ugrids 15, und wenn man smim mit z.b. amidianborn light nutzt geht auch easy ugrids 11
fully modded mit 4k texturen und ssaa rennt skyrim ja auch so in die 4gb falle mit ugrids 5

aber gut zuwissen das der fix nun auch endlich bei enb offiziel ankommt bzw hier im forum ^^

mfg

skse macht eigentlich nichts schlimmes, nur ermöglicht es mods einen sehr tiefen eingriff ins system, deshalb ja auch die warnung.
nur mit dem ram fix und vanilla skse passiert aber bis auf dem ramfix erstmal garnichts(ausser in der skse ini anders eingestellt) deshalb sehe ich da kein grund es nicht zu nutzen?


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

ich brauch erstmal ne neue HDD XD hab ewig nachladen wenn ich schon ingame bin  drecks 5900 Umin XD also fette lags von der FP- her

aber wegen CTD und infinite loading screen hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nie probleme .... naja ok ... nach 4,5 h durchweg spielen klinkt der sich mal aus aber is ok


-PS schon ne baraccuda bestellt


----------



## Haxti (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Habs bei mir auf die 840 gepackt. Lädt trotzdem ewig, wobei die SSD dabei kaum arbeitet. Naja nach den Prüfungen wird der FX n bissl getreten


----------



## VikingGe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



> skse macht eigentlich nichts schlimmes, nur ermöglicht es mods einen sehr tiefen eingriff ins system, deshalb ja auch die warnung.
> nur mit dem ram fix und vanilla skse passiert aber bis auf dem ramfix erstmal garnichts(ausser in der skse ini anders eingestellt) deshalb sehe ich da kein grund es nicht zu nutzen?



Geht nicht darum, dass der was schlimmes machen würde, sondern einfach darum, dass das nicht ohne größeren Aufwand zusammen mit ENB funktioniert. Gibt zwar nen Guide dazu und irgendeinen Chainloader, aber das hab ich vor ner Weile schon einmal nicht ans Laufen bekommen.



> ugrids höher als 5 geht auch nur schwer mit viel texturmods


Daran wirds liegen, ich hab glaube ich keine einzige Originaltextur mehr drin  Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, dass der sich mit =5 mit ~2-3GB begnügt und erst dann Probleme bekommt, wenn man wirklich in nem Affenzahn die halbe Map überquert, mit =7 aber schon beim Start das _doppelte_ zieht. Ich meine, das einzige, was da wirklich explodieren dürfte, ist die Menge der Modell-Daten, wenn da jeder noch so kleine Fels von dem jeweiligen Block geladen wird. Texturen werden wohl eher wiederverwendet.

Aber naja, da sind mir knackige Texturen in der Nähe ehrlich gesagt wichtiger als die Weitsicht.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum, dass der was schlimmes machen würde, sondern einfach darum, dass das nicht ohne größeren Aufwand zusammen mit ENB funktioniert. Gibt zwar nen Guide dazu und irgendeinen Chainloader, aber das hab ich vor ner Weile schon einmal nicht ans Laufen bekommen.
> 
> 
> Daran wirds liegen, ich hab glaube ich keine einzige Originaltextur mehr drin  Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, dass der sich mit =5 mit ~2-3GB begnügt und erst dann Probleme bekommt, wenn man wirklich in nem Affenzahn die halbe Map überquert, mit =7 aber schon beim Start das _doppelte_ zieht. Ich meine, das einzige, was da wirklich explodieren dürfte, ist die Menge der Modell-Daten, wenn da jeder noch so kleine Fels von dem jeweiligen Block geladen wird. Texturen werden wohl eher wiederverwendet.
> ...




Wieso sollte SKSE und ENB nicht zusammen laufen?
Oder gehts um was anderes^^?


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen:

Hab es gestern getestet.

Mein Skyrim hat 227 ESP-Dateien, ca. 320 Mods und der Dataordner ist 33,6 GByte groß.

Vor dem Eingriff: UGridsToLoad=7 haben nach gefühlten 100m zum FTD (freeze to dead) geführt. 
Und bei UGridsToLoad=5 hat es bei Gefechten mit mehr als 3 Teilnehmern ne 50/50 Chance gegeben, das spätestens beim looten ein CTD oder FTD eingetreten ist.
Hab am Samstag versucht einmal Skyrim zu umrunden, ohne groß zu kämpfen, nur zu laufen. Nach 1/3 der Strecke bin ich auf dem Desktop gelandet, als ich mich in der Nähe von einem kleinen durch Immersive Patrols verursachtes Gefecht zwischen 2 Gruppen (a 5 Mann) auf der Karte orientieren wollte.

Gestern habe ich nach der Installation zuerst einmal UGridsToLoad auf 7 gestellt und bin einfach mal losgelaufen. Als ich gefühlte 500m weit war ohne FTD habe ich den gleichen Versuch wieder gestartet, dabei die UGridsToLoad auf 7 beibehalten. Dabei habe ich immer mal wieder auf die Karte geschaltet. Auch in einem sehr großen Gefecht ist mir das Spiel nicht abgenippelt. 
Danach habe ich angefangen mich durch alles durchzuschnetzeln was mir an den Kragen wollte (vorher bin ich immer weggespurtet). Ergebnis: Zwischen Morthal und Einsamkeit (auf der Strecke im Uhrzeigersinn: Winterfeste, Windhelm, Rifton, Ivarsted, Flusswald, Weißlauf, Rorikstadt, Drachenbrügge, Einsamkeit) gibt es keine Gefahren für Reisende mehr.
Nur einmal bei einem Kampf gegen 10 Banditen, 2 Wölfen und 1 Bären hatte ich einen Freeze. Als ich grade zum Affengriff greifen wollte hat sich das Spiel von selbst wieder gefangen.
Ich hab dabei erfolgreich ganz Skyrim einmal umrundet und hab bei 150% Geschwindigkeit ca. 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.

Ein höheres UGridsToLoad als 7 kommt nicht in Frage, da ich bei meinem Modaufkommen auf minimal 30 FPS komme.

Meine Maschine:
Intel i7 2600
MSI Twin Frozr GTX680 mit 4 GByte VRam
8 GByte Ram
Windows 7 64bit



VikingGe schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum, dass der was schlimmes machen würde, sondern einfach darum, dass das nicht ohne größeren Aufwand zusammen mit ENB funktioniert. Gibt zwar nen Guide dazu und irgendeinen Chainloader, aber das hab ich vor ner Weile schon einmal nicht ans Laufen bekommen.
> 
> 
> Daran wirds liegen, ich hab glaube ich keine einzige Originaltextur mehr drin  Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, dass der sich mit =5 mit ~2-3GB begnügt und erst dann Probleme bekommt, wenn man wirklich in nem Affenzahn die halbe Map überquert, mit =7 aber schon beim Start das _doppelte_ zieht. Ich meine, das einzige, was da wirklich explodieren dürfte, ist die Menge der Modell-Daten, wenn da jeder noch so kleine Fels von dem jeweiligen Block geladen wird. Texturen werden wohl eher wiederverwendet.
> ...


 

Der Patch und ENB geht ohne Probleme. Hab die Phinix-ENB wegen besserer Schatten und der 3,1 GByte-Grenze auch schon vorher laufen gehabt und fahre jetzt zusätzlich noch den Patch der SKSE.


Zu dem höheren Speicherverbrauch. Alles was außerhalb der UGrids geladen wird, wird auch nur mit "minderwertigen" Texturen (der sogenannten LOD) geladen. Erhöhst du die geladenen Zellen, dann erhöhst du nicht nur die Qualität und Anzahl der Modelle in diesen Zellen, sondern es werden auch die besseren Texturen für diese Modell geladen. 

Wenn du mal sehen willst, wie sich das auswirkt, dann geh mal in die Konsole ("^"-Taste), tipp dort "tfc 1" ohne Anführungszeichen ein und geh wieder aus der Konsole raus. 
Anschließend bewege dich mal in irgendeine Richtung (in dem Fall bewegt sich nur die Kamera). Sobald du das ende der UGrids erreichst, merkst du den Unterschied sofort.

Das ganze mach mal bei UGrids 5 und 7. Dann bekommst du eine Ahnung davon, wie viel mehr hier geladen wird. 

Aus diesen Modus kommst du wieder raus wie du reingekommen bist. Konsole - tfc 1 eingeben - Konsole schließen​


----------



## VikingGe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



> Alles was außerhalb der UGrids geladen wird, wird auch nur mit "minderwertigen" Texturen (der sogenannten LOD) geladen


Ist richtig, das bringt mir aber gar nichts, wenn 90% der wirklich hoch aufgelösten Texturen ohnehin schon sichtbar sind, weil sie einfach in meiner Nähe schon irgendwo genutzt werden. Das allermeiste ist ohnehin nur Terrain, und das Gras und die Felsen sehen in Ivarsted nicht anders aus als in Weißlauf.



> Der Patch und ENB geht ohne Probleme.


Mh, muss ich wohl nachher nochmal probieren. Dann könnte ich vielleicht auch endlich SkyUI nutzen, das Standardinterface ist mir ja doch etwas zu inkonsistent. Und...



> Nur einmal bei einem Kampf gegen 10 Banditen, 2 Wölfen und 1 Bären hatte ich einen Freeze. Als ich grade zum Affengriff greifen wollte hat sich das Spiel von selbst wieder gefangen.
> Ich hab dabei erfolgreich ganz Skyrim einmal umrundet und hab bei 150% Geschwindigkeit ca. 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.


Das klingt doch gut 

Edit: Läuft. Das Problem war immer gewesen, dass der ENB-Injector Mist gebaut hat. Man liest auch überall, dass man den für SKSE nutzen soll. Funktioniert aber (scheinbar) auch mit der Wrapper-Version, und zwar absolut problemlos.


----------



## hanfi104 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

uGridsToLoad=9
uExteriorCellBuffer=110

Seit diesem Eintrag ist Skyrim (aus speichertechnischen Gründen) nicht  mehr einmal abgestürzt. Selbst bei 4K + 8x SGSSAA hat sich das Game 9GB  Arbeitspeicher + 4GB VRAM genehmigt und "lief".
Ladezeiten sind max 15s

Der uExteriorCellBuffer ist uGrid=x +1 und das zum Quadrat, läuft aber nicht 100%, lieber noch was drauf.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Hanfi104 und wieviel Mods hattest du drauf?

Skyrim solo ohne Mods läuft ohne Probleme auch mit hohen UGrids ... Aber je mehr Mods hinzukommen um so schlechter läuft es. Zumindestens vor diesem SKSE-Patch.


----------



## hanfi104 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

75 von Steamworks und +13 vom Nexus, vom Nexus alles Texturepacks


----------



## VikingGe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Okay, ich hab das jetzt mit Patch mal ausprobiert. Bin mal von Ivarsted nach Rifton geritten und hatte bis auf 2-3 Mal nicht einmal größere Ruckler - deutliche Verbesserung zu vorher und das sogar gut reproduzierbar.

Neues Problem: Das Spiel zeigt kein besonders großes Interesse mehr für meine Ini-Einstellungen. Wollte natürlich mal uGridsToLoad=7 ausprobieren, ja was ist? Nichts ist. Ändert einfach gar nichts. Da kann ich das Ding auch auf 25 stellen und es wird ignoriert...


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

mal eine Essentiellere Frage weil ich mit sowas noch nie Probleme hatte.

Führt eine überlastung vom RAM zwangsweise zum CTD oder auch zu Makrorucklern?
ich hoffe nämlich, dass ich die Mods nicht zurückschrauben muss da es ansonsten bombe läuft.
hab meine GPU-Z daten noch nciht ausgewertet aber ich befürchte fast dass mein VRAM komplett vollläuft 

ansonsten: immer postitiv wenn das Game Stabiler läuft.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Ich verstehe grade deine Frage nicht in diesem Zusammenhang.

Der Patch reserviert nur mehr RAM für Skyrim, dadurch wird dieses aber nicht belegt.

Normal läuft es so: Skyrim reserviert einen Block von 256 MByte für Daten beim Start, sollten diese 256 MByte voll sein, wird der nächste Block angefordert. 
Nun kann es dazu kommen, dass nicht so schnell reserviert wird, wie Daten anfallen und dann kommt es zum CTD oder zum FREEZE.

Der Patch reserviert am Anfang gleich 512 MByte, das verhindert, dass es zu einem solchen Verhalten kommt.

Wenn dein Spiel so wie es ist super läuft, dann hast du mit dem Patch auch keine Probleme, er könnte höchstens noch dafür sorgen, dass es noch stabiler läuft.

Ich habe inzwischen folgendermaßen aufgerüstet:

Um den CTD bei der 3,1 GByte RAM Grenze zu vermeiden habe ich eine ENB installiert, die ENBoost gleich integriert hat. Jetzt habe ich im RAM nur noch ca. 800 - 900 MByte. Davor habe ich oft in der Nähe von Weißlauf einen CTD oder FTD weil das RAM über 3,1 GByte schoss. Dabei ist egal wieviel RAM verbaut ist.

Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt diese Patch installiert und seit dem läuft es mit UGridsToLoad=7 stabil.

Davor wollte ich bei UGridsToLoad=5 Immersive Patrols schon deinstallieren, weil es dadurch zuviel Probleme gab. 
Aktuell habe ich noch zusätzlich Immersive Creatures hinzuinstalliert und immer noch keine Probleme.

Zu Mikro oder Makrorucklern kommt es meist dann, wenn die CPU nicht mehr so schnell mit dem Nachladen hinterherkommt, oder die gleichzeitigen Berechnungen die CPU überfordern.

Was VRAM angeht: Hier kann es zu Rucklern kommen wenn es volläuft, aber im allgemeinen nicht zu CTDs.


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

gut dann werden meine Makroruckler wohl vom VRAM  und/oder HDD kommen (kann erst heute meine 5900er durch ne barracuda ersetzen....)
falls das nicht die makroruckler beim betreten von neuen gebieten erzeugt werd ich mich wohl von Flora overhaul trenne müssen 

ich schätze dass es nicht an der CPU liegen wird. die is ja nicht gerade alt, und hab bei keinem Spiel sonst probleme gehabt ... der Flaschenhals ist da eher die HDD. wird heute ne ja eh ne neue eingebaut.

ich werde den Patch nicht aufspielen. dafür hab ich zu wenig probleme mit den Games.... hatte auch noch nie nen ILS


Danke für die hilfe


----------



## belle (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*

Ich verzichte lieber auf die Erhöhung von UGridstoload als die Texturen zurückzufahren. "Skyrim HD - 2k textures", "Flora Overhaul", "Water" und noch andere sind mir da einfach zu wichtig geworden - vor allem bei meinen manuell angepassten Werten für Sichtweite und Schatten.


----------



## IronAngel (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> gut dann werden meine Makroruckler wohl vom VRAM  und/oder HDD kommen (kann erst heute meine 5900er durch ne barracuda ersetzen....)
> falls das nicht die makroruckler beim betreten von neuen gebieten erzeugt werd ich mich wohl von Flora overhaul trenne müssen
> 
> :



ob du nun mit einer 5900er oder 7200 Platte unterwegs bist, sollte kaum bemerkbar sein. Skyrim würde ich auf einer SSD installieren. Dadurch sinken die Ladezeiten und du hast weniger FPS drops.


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Evil Wizardry? - Inoffizieller Memory Patch für Skyrim per SKSE-Loader*



IronAngel schrieb:


> ob du nun mit einer 5900er oder 7200 Platte unterwegs bist, sollte kaum bemerkbar sein. Skyrim würde ich auf einer SSD installieren. Dadurch sinken die Ladezeiten und du hast weniger FPS drops.


 
hat praktisch keinen unterschied gemacht ladezeiten sind kaum kürzer als zu der Zeit als es noch auf die SSd gepasst hat 
naja ... egal Schadet nie ein Terabyte mehr zu haben  - Man ist eh immer erst schlauer wenn mans am eigenen Leib getestet hat  -

Makroruckler hab ich mit rausschmeißen von Immersive Weapons eleminiert .... VRAM war schuld 
das mit den FPS drops hingegen kann ich nicht bestätigen ^^ gibts eig. keine .... wenn die GPU an sich genug reserven hat brauch man sich keine birne wegen Drops machen 

allerdings wüsst ich gerne ein programm mit dem ich meine RAM reserven abchecken kann ..... fraps FULL HD @45 fps aufnahmen Crashen das game beim laden  muss wohl doch irgendwann der 4 Gig riegel nachgekauft werden der schon seit ewigkeiten wegen Defekts Rausgeflogen is ^^

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------

